#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Easy for Indian to get work permit?

## Subhash

I am an Indian with PhD. I have got an offer from a high school. Will it be a hassle to get a work permit even though the school is very cooperative?

----------


## Neverna

> I am an Indian with PhD. I have got an offer from a high school. Will it be a hassle to get a work permit even though the school is very cooperative?


What kind of job?

----------


## reinvented

ld at pur place had loads of trouble and gets shit every year belong what whiteys need
dont know why
but more difficult
not a school however so dont know

----------


## Dragonfly

> I am an Indian with PhD. I have got an offer from a high school. Will it be a hassle to get a work permit even though the school is very cooperative?


sounds suspicious, run

----------


## Pragmatic

A couple o' years ago they had an influx of English teachers from the Cameroon where I live. They didn't last long before being rounded up and getting shipped out. You pays yer money you takes yer chance.

----------

